# Muss ein trial-bike teuer sein um gut zu sein?



## mon?goose? (30. September 2007)

Will mir ein Trial-bike aufbauen bin mir aber nicht so ob ich dafür so viel geld ausgeben sollte. Ich weiss viele von euch werden jetzt denken wer nicht viel geld ausgeben will der kann auch nicht viel erwarten, aber es muss ja nicht immer teuer sein um gut zu sein, oder? 


Deswegen wollte ich euch um Rat bitten und mir Tipps geben was ich machen soll und wie viel ich ausgeben sollte.


Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure tipps   und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


----------



## dane08 (30. September 2007)

was solides und gutes ist nicht so teuer 
am besten ein gebrauchtes oder wenn du erfahrung mitm schrauben hast selber aufbauen das spart auch ganz gut.
sag mal wieviel du zu verfügung hättest dann könnte man vorschläge machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. Oktober 2007)

Es muss nich teuer sein, ein Trial Bike is ja kein Champagner   Sehr gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat zB das neue Echo Control! Kostet neu 1,185 und hat echt gute Teile und ne gute Geometrie. Is grad neu bei Trialmarkt.de eingetroffen.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2007)

grade bei den kurbeln und lenker vorbau kannst du einige euronen spaaren in dem du nicht auf trial firmen setzt. 
Ansonsten vll. noch so sachen wie das VR aber auch die gabel. 
Das sind so dinge wo man ganz gut geld sparen kann.

Achja wo wir grade dabei sind. V-brake ist nicht wirklich günstiger als ne magura...
Sofern man ne gute V haben will.


----------



## roborider (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube 1185â¬ ist fÃ¼r viele schon sehr teuer ...

SparmaÃnahmen:


Dark Horse Rahmen von eBay ( z.B. "Dual+Trial+Fun BikeFLD-633-10") ... 80â¬
Gabel sollte schon was gutes sein z.B. Echo Urban / Control .... 95â¬
Steuersatz z.B. Tange .... 25â¬
Innenlager Octalink ... ca. 20â¬
Kurbel Shimano FC-M433 .... 37â¬
Vorbau OS  ....  20â¬
Lenker z.B. Truvativ Holzfeller ... 39â¬
Vorderrad: Shimano LX Nabe / Mavic D521 ~ 55â¬
Hinterrad: Shimano Deore + Try All Felge ~ 130â¬
Pedale  .... 15â¬
Kette .... 20â¬
Bremse z.B. Deore, wenn man im Set kauft + BelÃ¤ge + ZÃ¼ge ~ 80â¬

Naja, es fehlen noch ein paar Kleinteile aber man kommt so auf 600-650â¬
fÃ¼r den Anfang wÃ¼rde sowas reichen ...

Bitte nicht erschlagen, wenn die Komponenten nicht hochwertig genug sind ...


----------



## triptonight (1. Oktober 2007)

hol dir bloß keine deore nabe fürs hinterrad. daran wirst du bestimmt nicht lange freude haben. zum normal fahren ist die vielleicht ok aber nicht zum trialen.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. Oktober 2007)

Ne andere Möglichkeit is natürlich auch sich ein gebrauchtes Bike zu kaufen, da sprste ne Menge Kohle, ich hab mir bis jetzt auch immer nur gebrauchte gekauft. Und so ein Zufall: ich hab zu Hause noch n gebrauchtes Koxx XTP 26" long rumstehen   Wenn Du Interesse hast, sag bescheid, ich werds in den nächsten Wochen auch in den Verkaufe Thread stellen!


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2007)

roborider schrieb:


> Ich glaube 1185â¬ ist fÃ¼r viele schon sehr teuer ...
> 
> 
> *Bremse z.B. Deore, wenn man im Set kauft + BelÃ¤ge + ZÃ¼ge ~ 80â¬*
> ...



halt ich fÃ¼r ein gerÃ¼cht....
Wenn man wirklich nur Die deore arme und die hebel nimmt (wobei die hebel weitaus besser sind als die bremsarme) und die transparenten V belÃ¤ge vorne und hinten und dann noch nen brake booster ist man bei gut 100. Wenn man das ganze so haben will das alles schÃ¶n ergonomisch und leise ist und dazu auch noch gut bremst wirds doppelt so teuer.
LX Arme 15â¬
Avid SD7 Hebel 20â¬
Heatsink alu backing mit coust belÃ¤gen: 38â¬
Odyssey linear slics 10â¬
und nen juter Brakebooster macht auch noch mal 20-40â¬ (gebraucht) 

macht dann so ca. 110 â¬ pro bremse 
aber nach oben ist hier die grenze noch sehr weit (avid ultimate und son kram...)


----------



## mario1981 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir auch vor kurzem nem günstiges Trialbike aufgebaut!

Hier die Komponenten:

Rahmen FLD (Ebay 80 Euro)
Bremse Magura HS 33 (Ebay 50Euro)
Kurbeln + Innenlager Shimano Deore (Ebay 25 E)
Alutech Brakebooster (Ebay 1 Euro und einmal 9 E)
Starrgabel (Ebay 30 E)
Singlespeed Kit(30 E www.doublexstore.de) mit Kette
Kore Vorbau(Ebay 10E)
Felge Hinten (Alex DX32 50E von Trialsport)
Stahlflexleitung Muddy(Ebay 20 E) vorn und hinten
Naben Quando vorn und hinten( 10 E bei Ebay) von 1995 in Lila

Hier nur nen kleiner Auszug


----------



## roborider (2. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> halt ich für ein gerücht....
> .....
> macht dann so ca. 110  pro bremse
> aber nach oben ist hier die grenze noch sehr weit (avid ultimate und son kram...)



1 x Paar Bremshebel Deore - 12,75 -Rose Versand
2 x V-Brake Deore - 19,80 - Rose Versand
2 x transp. Trialbeläge - 28,00 - Trialmarkt
2 x Odyssey Linear Slic - 17,90 - Bigboy-Sports
1 x Brakebooster - 15 Rose-Versand

ergibt : *93,45*  --- wäre die günstigste Variante. ~47 pro Bremse


Teurere Variante:

1 x *Satz* Avid SD7 Hebel - 19,95 - Bike-Components
2 x Deore LX Bremsarme - 29,00 - Rose-Versand
2 x Linear Slic - 17,90 (oben genannt) _(oder Nokon macht + 20)_
1 x Heatsink Beläge (hinten) - 30,00 - Trialmarkt
1 x transp. Beläge für vorn - 14,00 - Trialmarkt
1 x Pazzaz Carbon Brakebooster - 29,98 - Bikestore.cc

ergibt: *140,83* ---- also ~50 für vorn, ~90 für hinten

edit: voll der Rechenbattle


----------



## Eisbein (2. Oktober 2007)

okay ich hab nicht so genau gerechnet. und due musst den versand mitrechnen... 
und 2x transparent sind 28  denn 2*14=28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

